

Ask HN: Is this interview street thing for real? - anfurny22

HN jobs has a link to the top to interviewstreet, which basically seems to be a broken version of codility. Does anybody know if this is just a paid link or if I should take this seriously?<p>1. The questions are incredibly basic
2. It seems to crash on the very first challenge I tried: Website's output 'TestCase #0
Status: Failed ()  line1 = input() File "", line 1 10 1 ^ SyntaxError: unexpected EOF while parsing 
Success" class="tooltip" /&#62;
Your output:
Expected output:
0'<p>Additionally it has no contact-us section or anything.<p>I'd also like to ask, if this isn't paid for, why HN is soiling itself by promoting this link which is an apparent waste of my time (at least before it's release ready).
======
anfurny22
Correction, there is a live help that sporadically appears in the lower right,
with its own bug, and the person on that seems to not speak fluent english.

------
pixeloution
Maybe its a way for them to get small coding projects done for free :) Seems
odd a company like facebook would use this to screen.

------
rvivek
Hi anfurny22, it was a JS error that happens for extreme corner cases. It's
been fixed now. Sorry about it.

------
alexholehouse
Cos they're YC backed

